
Let's trim our hair in accordance with the socialist lifestyle - farazzz
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Let%27s_trim_our_hair_in_accordance_with_the_socialist_lifestyle
======
pvaldes
Socialist, socialist, socialist, what do you think of socialism?, Do you think
socialism was cool?, are you socialist?...

Please give me a break.

I wonder how many threads have the word here. Looks like one of the most
repeated words in HN for some reason. Is this an US retro-obsession?

The term means nothing currently, too many different things in different
places, so is not useful for tagging people anymore. You can find men triming
his hair short since ancien Greece. Is definitely prior-art and not related
with having a socialism lifestyle or not.

~~~
paulhilbert
Are you criticizing the naming of the television show? If so I don't think the
makers (can) read HN comments...

------
xabuq
Yes, let's! Quite orwllian.

